# Pasta with broccoli Roman style



## di reston (May 8, 2016)

I've been enjoying reading the threads, and I love the variety of topics that appear on the screen.

Here is a recipe that's quick to make and delicious: I learned it when I was a student at Rome University

250g fresh broccoli florets, or the same of frozen, but fresh is better
250g mascarpone or Philladelphia Lite soft cheese
100g grated parmesan cheese
250 g penne, fusilli or tortiglioni
Chopped fresh garlic to taste
1 medium onion chopped (optional)
Fresh hot chili finely chopped to taste
salt
best quality olive oil - a good EVOO gives it a delicious flavour
Have the water for the pasta ready, and cook the pasta.
While it's cooking, prepare the broccoli as follows:

Sweat the chopped onion and the garlic gently and then add the garlic and chili. Add the broccoli and cook until crunchy verging on soft.
Add the mascarpone/philapdelfia lite cheese and enough pasta water to make a thick cream. Add the pasta as soon as it's ready and then finally add the grated Parmesan cheese. The pasta and the broccoli should have a good coating of the sauce.

This is quick to make, and a good standby. I'm sure there'll probably be a member who already knows this recipe! It's worth a try!

di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast   Oscar Wilde


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 8, 2016)

That sounds very good.  Thanks for posting.


----------

